# C'est Une Belle Journée ! Anti Cpe Et Cie!



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

ce matin j'arrive pour travailler et tout est bloqué!! ambiance bon enfant ... poignée de gamins qui bloquent toute une cité scolaire ...
conséquence : la chef dit "chomage technique " 
et ..... 
je passe la journée avec ma chérie  :love: 

au passage en cherchant en vain une entrée libre dans la cité ,je croise des parents d'élèves qui ne m'ont pas cette année et qui disent me regretter!! moi qui suis en lutte violente avec quelques personnes de la salle des profs.. cela donne du baume au coeur ... il ya eu audit au collège et il a été question "d'aide généreuse aux élèves " j'apprends ce matin que ce sont des délégués élèves qui ont parlé de moi ! ouf! 

et chez vous c'est comment ?


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce matin j'arrive pour travailler et tout est bloqué!! ambiance bon enfant ... poignée de gamins qui bloquent toute une cité scolaire ...
> conséquence : la chef dit "chomage technique "
> et .....
> je passe la journée avec ma chérie  :love:
> ...



L'acheteur de la formation n'a pas dit chômage technique... donc je bosse.:hein: 

Ceci dit, j'avais prévu le coup : je me suis mis en congé hier pour profiter de la journée avec ma chère et tendre.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

Ici, c'est calme, je n'arrive pas à imaginer comme ça doit être ch.... toutes ces grèves et à répétition en plus!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Boh il fait 25 degrés au labo, les trois spectros ronronnent et je lis ça pour me détendre


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

j'avais des sacs plein de cours différents .. au cas où pas assez d'élèves ou peu ou pas d'élèves ou alors au cas où il y aurait cours ... et là tout bloqué ! 

ce qui est étonnant , c'est de voir deux petites momes du lycée tenir une entrée principale et suffire à tout bloquer .. il parait que les barrages ont été bricolés vers 5h du matin! ils ne se lèvent pas si tot pour aller en cours d'habitude !


----------



## boddy (28 Mars 2006)

Entrer dans Lyon ce matin était une vraie galère. Le centre-ville sera, cet après-midi, une vraie galère. La sortie de Lyon, ce soir, va être une vraie galère.

(Pense bête) : Partir plus tôt + éviter les grands axes :mouais:

Souhaitez-moi bonne chance


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Boh il fait 25 degrés au labo, les trois spectros ronronnent et je lis ça pour me détendre



_(...) une rue qui condamne sans savoir et des milieux économiques qui expliquent sans convaincre.


_


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

En forêt tout va bien,aucune manif à l'horizon


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et chez vous c'est comment ?



Ben avec tous ces branleurs qui marchent au milieu de la route en gueulant comme des veaux, on peut pas circuler en bagnole...
Alors j'évite le centre-ville...
Ils pourraient manifester sur le trottoir ces cons là!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Comme d'habitude encore 1 mois de vacances


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

L'opinion de karl zero sur le cpe http://www.stopcpe.net/cpe/


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

j'ai croisé une élève qui voulait avoir son conseil de classe et qui trouvait que c'etaient des bouffons qui voulaient faire comme à la télé qui bloquaient ... et que dans le cpe , y avait pas que des mauvaises choses


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Bah Karl Zéro a une opinion à défaut de cerveau


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah Karl Zéro a une opinion à défaut de cerveau


Oh comme j'abonde...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

N'abonde pas trop près quand même


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève


Mais pourquoi je m'emmerde à aller sur google news?


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

Il y a quelques jours, je participais a un taf qui necessitait de porter un costard très strict D) et dont le lieu de rendez-vous était un palace de la côte d'Azur. Nous étions 3 ou 4 à attendre sur la terrasse de l'hôtel, et nous discutions avec deux personnes extrèmement connues de tout étudiant ayant un jour allumé une Tv ou posé ses pieds dans une salle de ciné.

D'un seul coup, nous entendons des cris, puis arrive au bout de la rue une voiture de flics au ralenti, suivie d'une petite centaine de gamins manifestants. Lorsqu'ils arrivent a notre niveau, l'un d'eux apercoit les "célébrités". Inutile de vous dire que l'info s'est répandue dans les rangs et très rapidement la manif s'est dissoute, direction l'hôtel. Ils étaient tous quelques mètres en contrebas, se marrant, papotant avec les visages "connus" et nous qui pouvions passer, dans nos costumes noirs, comme des hommes d'affaires (comme quoi, l'habit... ).

Ca a duré une petite dizaine de minutes et les flics, complètement déboussolés sont arrivés aussi. D'un seul coup, ils étaient tous ensembles, essayant d'avoir un autographe des deux acteurs, papotant entre eux. Lorsque nous sommes partis, ils discutaient, se montraient leur moisson de signatures.

La dernière image que j'en ai est celle d'un groupe de manifestants, assis sur le capot de la mégane gyrophardée, qui taillaient le bout de gras avec les représentants des "forces de l'ordre" (j'adore ce mot !).

C'est donc simple : contre la violence, pour le dialogue, la réponse est évidente : il faut positionner des acteurs de ciné aux endroits stratégiques des parcours !


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève



Tu sais, j'habite Orléans, et dans ma ptite fac pourrie c'est pareil, hein (j'suis en lettres aussi, ça aide)  
Boh, moi j'aime bien ces ptites "vacances" forcées, ça m'a permis de réviser mon concours, et cette semaine ça va me permettre de glander...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève


P*tain l'info !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Les bus sont en grêve, j'ai pas pu aller à la manif. Arroseurs arrosés.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'habite Orléans, et dans ma ptite fac pourrie c'est pareil, hein (j'suis en lettres aussi, ça aide)
> Boh, moi j'aime bien ces ptites "vacances" forcées, ça m'a permis de réviser mon concours, et cette semaine ça va me permettre de glander...
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Déjà que je fous pas grand chose alors en plus de ses vacances


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Moi je bosse. Je suis pas pour le CPE. Je suis contre les jeunes c'est différent...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques jours, je participais a un taf qui necessitait de porter un costard très strict D) et dont le lieu de rendez-vous était un palace de la côte d'Azur. Nous étions 3 ou 4 à attendre sur la terrasse de l'hôtel, et nous discutions avec deux personnes extrèmement connues de tout étudiant ayant un jour allumé une Tv ou posé ses pieds dans une salle de ciné.
> 
> D'un seul coup, nous entendons des cris, puis arrive au bout de la rue une voiture de flics au ralenti, suivie d'une petite centaine de gamins manifestants. Lorsqu'ils arrivent a notre niveau, l'un d'eux apercoit les "célébrités". Inutile de vous dire que l'info s'est répandue dans les rangs et très rapidement la manif s'est dissoute, direction l'hôtel. Ils étaient tous quelques mètres en contrebas, se marrant, papotant avec les visages "connus" et nous qui pouvions passer, dans nos costumes noirs, comme des hommes d'affaires (comme quoi, l'habit... ).
> 
> ...


J'ai versé une larme en mangeant un kiwi et lisant ça, dt'alheure j'ai untruc à dire à une étudiante, faut que je retrouve mon masque "john malkowitch"


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

en tout cas, ce matin, dans le RER, c'était peinard de chez peinard...moi j'aime bien les grèves, il y a moins de monde qui traine 

moi je suis pour le CPE car justement, je n'aime pas les jeunes


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Quoi on est sympa nous les jeunes


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quoi on est sympa nous les jeunes



les jeunes c'est dans gens qu'ont pas d'idéaux, qui sont que des consommateurs et qu'en plus sont ni bosseurs ni qualifiés..alors qu'avant, tu comprends, c'était des vrais mouvements constructifs et inspirés, tout ça, quoi


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les jeunes c'est dans gens qu'ont pas d'idéaux, qui sont que des consommateurs et qu'en plus sont ni bosseurs ni qualifiés..alors qu'avant, tu comprends, c'était des vrais mouvements constructifs et inspirés, tout ça, quoi



Ah oui la plupart ne savent pas pourquoi ils manifestent alors


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

moi je veux une étudiante !!.....
_pour garder mes filles......_


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui la plupart ne savent pas pourquoi ils manifestent alors


C'est quoi ce  là?
Dis donc!!
Retire-moi ça tout de suite, un peu de respect pour tes aînés!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Moi je veux bien te les garder


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai plus de 26 piges, je suis en CDI et j'en aie chié au début de ma vie professionelle avant d'acquérir la mirifique situation de grouillot de base qui est la mienne.

Vois pas de raison que tous ces petits feignassous de beatniks élevés à la StarAc' soient mieux traités que je ne l'ai été, nom de dieu !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien prendre position avec Anna Mouglalis sur le rond-point de la Place Graslin.
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




Je vois pas en quoi cette fille est jolie


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui la plupart ne savent pas pourquoi ils manifestent alors



La plupart qualifie-t-elle le dénombrement suivant les syndicats ou suivant la police ?  C'est important pour la suite


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui la plupart ne savent pas pourquoi ils manifestent alors



si, ils manifestent pour ne rien foutre, devenir partons à 24 ans, gagner plein de thunes et s'acheter des ipods, télécharger de musique gratuite, et ne pas employer de plombier polonais.

tout ça c'est à cause d'Apple.

tout fout le camp, de mon temps, on se faisait à la force du poignet et on ne comptait pas les gouttes de sueur :mouais:


_je précise que c'est du 2nd degré, hein.._


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

Il faut bannir tous les manifestants !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Relève le bord de ton bonnet quand tu regardes ta page Google© !!



Je vois très bien c'est qui mais je la trouve quelqueconque


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas en quoi cette fille est jolie



même en MP je te l'explique pas.

Roberto, crois tu qu'en me déguisant en teckel à poil ras ça peut le faire?


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Relève le bord de ton bonnet quand tu regardes ta page Google© !!



Surtout quand on voit le premier résultat en recherche Google images... Ah là là, ces hommes... Incorrigibles. 
Mais il est vrai qu'elle est jolie.

 :love:  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> même en MP je te l'explique pas.
> 
> Roberto, crois tu qu'en me déguisant en teckel à poil ras ça peut le faire?



Une fille comme Liv Tyler est jolie


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on voit le premier résultat en recherche Google images... Ah là là, ces hommes... Incorrigibles.
> Mais il est vrai qu'elle est jolie.
> 
> :love:  :love:


ite missa est !!.....:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on voit le premier résultat en recherche Google images... Ah là là, ces hommes... Incorrigibles.
> Mais il est vrai qu'elle est jolie.
> 
> :love:  :love:




Je la trouve vraiment sans plus :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a "quelconque" et "passe-partout".
> 
> 
> J'ai le syndrôme *inverse* de celui qui te cloue au lit, mon ami : je n'arrive pas à trouver _une seule _femme qui soit anodine fade et sans intérêt.
> ...




Viens a ma fac , tu comprendras


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève


les momes ici ils revaient de faire un blocus sur plusieurs jours !!! ah les effets de la télé!!!:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Tu es au collège ou au lycée ?


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bannir tous les manifestants !



cela va sans dire: le macgéen d'en bas surfe généralement au boulot, et s'il poste aujourd'hui, c'est qu'il ne manifeste pas!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une fille comme Liv Tyler est jolie



là, c'est plus teckel à poil ras c'est le loup de tex avery:love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

J'admire cette jeunesse qui manifeste dans les rues de la France.

Avant ils avaient éventuellement une chance de trouver un emploi à durée déterminée, maintenant au moins, ils n'ont plus ce soucis...ils vont tous manquer leurs examens... ça,  c'est de la solution au problème de l'emploi...l'impossibilité d'avoir un emploi... de plus ils n'ont pas droit au indemnités chômage...

Vraiment en France vous manquez de pétrole, mais vous avez des idées géniales... 

Et puis ils ont raisons les anti-CPE...avant cette loi, la situation était bien meilleure...au moins les jeunes n'étaient pas engagé...donc pas exploité et pas renvoyé du jour au lendemain en essayant de faire leur preuve... vive le chômage pour tous...c'est un droit...protégeons le...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien prendre position avec Anna Mouglalis sur le rond-point de la Place Graslin.
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Pardonnez-le, c'est la fièvre  Roberto, :love: on a dit des stars de ciné ou des hommes en costume Armani assimilables à des PDG, pas des auteurs fièvreux d'une BD sur les junkys du mac, portant des chemizafleurs tout en étant en début de carrière :bebe:  :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on voit le premier résultat en recherche Google images... Ah là là, ces hommes... Incorrigibles.
> Mais il est vrai qu'elle est jolie.
> 
> :love:  :love:


J'avoue que pesrso c'est pas trop mon genre. Bon, je dis pas, seuls réscapés d'un accident d'avion, sur une ile déserte et tropicale....  :love:

Par contre, le jour dont je vous parlais quelques posts plus haut il y avait [Edité par l'Amok : voir plus loin]

Alors là.... Même sans avion, même sans ile.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a "quelconque" et "passe-partout".
> 
> 
> J'ai le syndrôme *inverse* de celui qui te cloue au lit, mon ami : je n'arrive pas à trouver _une seule _femme qui soit anodine fade et sans intérêt.
> ...



tout pareil;

Vous ètes les muses de mes pensées et le réveil de mon inspiration.


chut: qu'est ce qu'il se passe à tes conseils de classe?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> cela va sans dire: le macgéen d'en bas surfe généralement au boulot, et s'il poste aujourd'hui, c'est qu'il ne manifeste pas!




Si si moi je manifeste comme les Japonais


----------



## boddy (28 Mars 2006)

Moi, je suis contre le CPE pour une raison très simple : j'ai deux enfants de moins de 25 ans.

L'aîné a un CDI. Il a  : un appart, un crédit pour sa voiture. Il va bien. Moi aussi.
Le second travaille depuis 1 an et demi *dans la même entreprise* en Intérim. Il a pas d'appart (les proprios ont peur de lui). Comme la banque lui refuse un crédit parce qu'il n'a pas de CDI, il roule en voiture d'occas. Il râle. Moi aussi.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit des cas uniques...
Alors, demander aux jeunes de signer un contrat CPE ou CDI qui n'a même pas les avantages de l'intérim ou du CDD... là, je vois pas bien l'intérêt


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu es au collège ou au lycée ?


cité scolaire , mi college , mi lycée


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis contre le CPE pour une raison très simple : j'ai deux enfants de moins de 25 ans.
> 
> L'aîné a un CDI. Il a  : un appart, un crédit pour sa voiture. Il va bien. Moi aussi.
> Le second travaille depuis 1 an et demi *dans la même entreprise* en Intérim. Il a pas d'appart (les proprios ont peur de lui). Comme la banque lui refuse un crédit parce qu'il n'a pas de CDI, il roule en voiture d'occas. Il râle. Moi aussi.
> ...




Je ne ferai pas de la politique ici car c HORS CHARTE . Cependant le CPE , ca a ses avantages et aussi ses inconvenients puis si le patron veut te virer que tu ai CDI ou CPE , c la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que pesrso c'est pas trop mon genre. Bon, je dis pas, seuls réscapés d'un accident d'avion, sur une ile déserte et tropicale....  :love:
> 
> Par contre, le jour dont je vous parlais quelques posts plus haut il y avait [...]
> 
> Alors là.... Même sans avion, même sans ile.... :love:


t'es modo, je te pardonne :love::love:

Edit de l'Amok : pour le lien, voir plus loin !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

mouglalis en google images .. effectivement .. c'est une image suggestive .. mais elle meme ne suggere pas tant que ça ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Par contre elle : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> t'es modo, je te pardonne :love::love:



Elle était en cuissardes en plus ! Oulalalalalala.... :rose:


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui la plupart ne savent pas pourquoi ils manifestent alors



Faire preuve de hauteur d'âme, c'est, même dans ce cas, adopter l'attitude du Christ souffrant sur la croix :

"Père, pardonnez-leur car ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font"

(évangile selon Saint-Luc, 23, 34)



PS. Accessoirement Nombreux également sont ceux qui râlent contre les manifestants et qui pourraient profiter de la meme magnanimité 

PPS. Information complémentaire : comme on peut le voir, je ne suis pas en train de manifester, j'espère donc que tu m'accorderas l'aman


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ferai pas de la politique ici car c HORS CHARTE . Cependant le CPE , ca a ses avantages et aussi ses inconvenients puis si le patron veut te virer que tu ai CDI ou CPE , c la même chose


comme bien souvent ... l'idée de départ est pas forcément mauvaise mais peut mener à des usages abusifs ...


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Par contre elle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous êtes en train de faire sauter le serveur !  :love:

Bon, rien que pour vous alors... Roberto ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

Vue que la constatation a été faite que certaines actrices font sauter les serveurs, je  pose mon joker : Edith.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

En passant Véronique Vial a fait de très très beau livre de photos !


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'admire cette jeunesse qui manifeste dans les rues de la France.
> 
> Avant ils avaient éventuellement une chance de trouver un emploi à durée déterminée, maintenant au moins, ils n'ont plus ce soucis...ils vont tous manquer leurs examens... ça,  c'est de la solution au problème de l'emploi...l'impossibilité d'avoir un emploi... de plus ils n'ont pas droit au indemnités chômage...
> 
> ...



mode caféducommerce on:

en même temps, c'est assez compréhensible qu'il y ait des mouvements de protestation face à une mesure qui sort de nulle part (au passage, le MEDEF n'était pas vraiment pour) qui va dans le sens d'une plus grande flexibilité (sans connotation de ma part - pourquoi pas plus de flexibilité si tout le monde suit et si ça crée _réellement _des emplois) de la part des djeunz alors que rien n'est fait pour que par exemple, on aille dans le sens d'une plus grande flexibilité de la part des autres dont dépend la vie des djeunz, à savoir ceux qui louent leurs apparts aux djeunz, ceux qui accordent des prêts aux djeunz...qu'on interdise les exigences démentielles en termes de diplômes (inutiles puisqu'on martèle que les djeunz sont incompétents - en sont-ils les seuls responsables?), en termes de garanties (CDI+5000/mois/caution sur 7 génération) pour choper un appart correct. Il eut été préférable de rassurer sur ces points avant tout ce gachis
La réthorique qui consiste à dire : la situation est catastrophique aujourd'hui, alors le CPE ça ne peut être que mieux, c'est un peu court...pourquoi ne pas attendre tout simplement une analyse fine des conséquences du CNE avant de se lancer la dedans...si ça marche, ça devrait convaincre un peu moins difficilement certaines parties des manifestants
mode caféducommerce off


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

j'arrivais pas à afficher la geraldine pailhas de amok avec safari .; mais je la vois avec firefox ... je prefere largement à anna ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Sans aucune pensée politique, aucune.

Un cdd ou de l'interim ouvrent droit à une prime de précarité qui dans le cas des cne et cpe n'existent pas. 
Dans les premiers contrats cités, la cause de rupture de contrat ne doit pas être clairement mentionnée. Quand même frustrant non? 
Même aux US et Uk pas spécialement réputés pour la finesse  du droit du travail, ils l'ont pas osé.

Maintenant; un CDI de moins de 2 ans, faut être réaliste; les indemnités sont proches de rien. quant au CDD: toute rupture de contrat pendant l'exécution ouvre droit au versement de l'intégralité des montants à payer sur la totalité de la période. (sauf faute bien entendu)

Aux US, c'est vrai que t'arrive à 9hoo, à 10hoo t'es parti. Mais tu sais pourquoi, c'est écrit et tu pars avec ton chêque.

C'est ça qui me dérange...

Encore une fois, je ne fais ici pas de politique juste un constat.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Bah on parle gonzesses ou CPE ici?
Nan parce que si on parle gonzesses je veux bien rester.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Un peu des deux


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto et moi essayons de parler de choses sérieuses, et certains malfaisants tentent de pourir le sujet avec des propos dont tout le monde se fout ! Le ban n'est pas loin !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Attention , le modo a parlé


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le syndrôme *inverse* de celui qui te cloue au lit, mon ami : je n'arrive pas à trouver _une seule _femme qui soit anodine fade et sans intérêt.
> C'est épuisant.
> :love:


me too !! je me fais de ces torticolis dans la rue...   


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le jour dont je vous parlais quelques posts plus haut il y avait la charmante....
> 
> Alors là.... Même sans avion, même sans ile.... :love:


:love: :love: 
on ouvre un fil "catalogue" ?!.....  
 

pour en revenir au CPE.... mon amie vient de me téléphoner; elle est bloquée dans un centre commercial (Rouen) passque les commerçants ont pris peur et ont fermé les portes (les manifestants sont pourtant de l'autre côté de la Seine !!!   )....
les vigiles ont reçu des ordres pour fermer , mais n'en savent pas plus....les gens à l'intérieur vont commencer à s'agacer......résultat c'est à l'intérieur que ça risque de chauffer !!...:mouais: 
bientôt on aura peur du "chat" du voisin et de tout et n'importe quoi !!!.....


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Roberto et moi essayons de parler de choses sérieuses, et certains malfaisants tentent de pourir le sujet avec des propos dont tout le monde se fout ! Le ban n'est pas loin !



oh non, pas de ban, je veux pas aller manifester!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Oh on est en France .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vue que la constatation a été faite que certaines actrices font sauter les serveurs, je  pose mon joker : Edith.



p'ting vous allez trop vite.

Ma reine, quand ils disent serveur, ils pensent informatique :rose: pas le serveur de demi du coin


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oh on est en France .


Mais pourquoi, POURQUOI que je m'emmerde avec Google news?!


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mode caféducommerce on:
> ...
> mode caféducommerce off



Je crois que je vais retourner au café du commerce


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'entreprise qui fait ce choix, ça en a.
> :casse:
> Moi aussi j'affronte les banques frileuses et les proprios la tête pleine de schéma anciens à la papa, pour qui je suis une erreur de l'INSEE, même si je gagne mieux ma vie depuis que je ne suis plus ligoté par un CDI et la peur du vide en cas de démission...
> 
> ...




ce que peu savent: un cdd ne peut être reconduit ad vitam eternam. de tête, c'est 2 fois maxi au même poste. Les artifices grossiers sont punis... faut il que les gens le sachent et ne subissent pas de pression à l'emploi. Vécu par ma petite Valou à qui on a fait miroiter pendant 3 ans et demi un job qu'elle n'a jamais eu...:rose:


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> un CDD _(lequel contrat étant à mes yeux* la pire solution* envisageable, surtout quand il se renouvelle sans cesse et qu'il dure des années au même poste... ÇA, *ce devrait être interdit !*)_



Ca l'est me semble t-il.


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et je vois pas en quoi le CPE ou le CNE, est plus problématique que l'intérim _(qui a beaucoup d'avantages)_ ou qu'un CDD _(lequel contrat étant à mes yeux* la pire solution* envisageable, surtout quand il se renouvelle sans cesse et qu'il dure des années au même poste... ÇA, *ce devrait être interdit !*)_



Oui, mais au moins, un CDD, tu sais quand ça doit finir, c'est clair dès le départ, non ?
L'autre jour j'ai vu un témoignage sur France 2 (je suis sûre que beaucoup d'entre vous l'ont vu aussi), une nana embauchée en CNE, qui a passé sa visite médicale, le médecin a dit à son patron que comme elle avait mal au dos il faudrait lui acheter un fauteuil spécial, et moins d'une semaine plus tard elle était virée...
Après je sais bien que tous les patrons ne sont pas comme ça, mais avec ce genre de réformes, il risque quand même d'y avoir encore plus d'abus qu'avant.


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bah on parle gonzesses ou CPE ici?


pas de bonne journée de manif .. sans le doux regard d'une femme:love:  près de soi ...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> p'ting vous allez trop vite.
> 
> Ma reine, quand ils disent serveur, ils pensent informatique :rose: pas le serveur de demi du coin



On pourrait presque fusionner avec le fil sur le français. Ah! la précision du français : rien qu'à contempler la finesse des nuances sémantiques  entre deux phrases par ailleurs si proches comme :  "faire sauter le serveur" et "faites que je saute la serveuse", on  sent sa poitrine se gonfler à nouveau d'une ardeur patriotique fraîche et joyeuse.

PS. Incidemment, l'ambiguïté que peut atteindre même un mot aussi apparemment cadré qu'un adjectif possessif, par exemple, ici le "sa" juste au-dessus, c'est un poème !


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir au CPE.... mon amie vient de me téléphoner; elle est bloquée dans un centre commercial (Rouen) passque les commerçants ont pris peur et ont fermé les portes (les manifestants sont pourtant de l'autre côté de la Seine !!!   )....
> les vigiles ont reçu des ordres pour fermer , mais n'en savent pas plus....les gens à l'intérieur vont commencer à s'agacer......résultat c'est à l'intérieur que ça risque de chauffer !!...:mouais:
> bientôt on aura peur du "chat" du voisin et de tout et n'importe quoi !!!.....



en même temps, si ils s'emmerdent, ils peuvent très bien se mettre à piller le centre commercial, on mettera sur l'ardoise des manifs anti CPE


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je vous l'ai dit, je n'aime pas les vieux non plus...


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis contre le CPE pour une raison très simple : j'ai deux enfants de moins de 25 ans.
> 
> L'aîné a un CDI. Il a  : un appart, un crédit pour sa voiture. Il va bien. Moi aussi.
> Le second travaille depuis 1 an et demi *dans la même entreprise* en Intérim. Il a pas d'appart (les proprios ont peur de lui). Comme la banque lui refuse un crédit parce qu'il n'a pas de CDI, il roule en voiture d'occas. Il râle. Moi aussi.
> ...



Tiens c'est marrant, d'habitude le raté c'est l'ainé....


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Ah ouais et moi j'aime pas les gens entre 30 ans et 40 ans ..... 

Je plaisante


[Inutile de niquer la mise en page]


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et justement, ce qui me parait intéressant dans le CNE et le CPE et cette période d'essai (bien trop longue, c'est sûr), c'est que si l'employé _lui aussi_ peut se casser *sans préavis*, le patron hésite à abuser pleinement et sans limites _(et ça, je vous prie de croire que je connais...)
> _



ce n'est probablement pas intéressant dans tous les types de métier...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je plaisante




















J'ai pas ri.


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais au moins, un CDD, tu sais quand ça doit finir, c'est clair dès le départ, non ?


oui, ça a le mérité d'être clair dès le départ... mais là où c'est quand même pas génial (déjà), c'est le CDD reconduit, qui selon ce qu'annonce la boite doit déboucher sur un CDI, comme l'évoque plus haut ZRXolivier.

Perso, j'ai eu sous l'oeil, il y a quelques temps maintenant, le profil type de l'entrée dans le monde du travail d'un étudiant.
étudiant bac + 4, en gestion -> passsage par la case stage (3 mois environ) -> passage par la case CDD. Dès ce moment là, l'entreprise avait établit le plan d'attaque: CDD qui sera reconduit une fois et qui débouchera sur un CDI.
Hop, viré à la fin du 2e CDD. :rateau: 

Donc je ne sais pas pour le CPE... ce dont on l'accuse existe déjà... il me semble.


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Quand je vois ces jeunes défilé contre le CPE (certains croyent encore que le travail est acquis apres les etudes)je reste pensif. J'ai une niece à la Sorbonne qui en a ras le bol de ne pas pouvoir aller en cour. La belle blague depuis quand doit on aller dans les cours magistraux en fac ? Suffit d'avoir le bouquin du prof... Et puis bon la Sorbonne ca fait beau sur un CV mais c'est source d'emmerde car symbolique pour les journalistes (mai 68 forever hein ?).Bref faut pas etre savant pour voir que le pays va mal. Le CPE en soit est une perte de temps et encore moins une solution.Y'a des politiciens qui ont du temps a perdre...J'vais finir par delocaliser au Canada moi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois ces jeunes défilé contre le CPE (certains croyent encore que le travail est acquis apres les etudes)je reste pensif. J'ai une niece à la Sorbonne qui en a ras le bol de ne pas pouvoir aller en cour.




Le pire c que , je ne sais pas quand je vais avoir cours de nouveau :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait presque fusionner avec le fil sur le français. Ah! la précision du français : rien qu'à contempler la finesse des nuances sémantiques



C'est bien pour ça qu'on aime se jouer de lui  
D'ailleurs, les lycéens pourraient crier : "il faut faire sauter ou supprimer le CPE" à défaut de quoi s'ils disent "il faut faire sauter ou supprimer la CPE", c'est beaucoup plus tendancieux mais je m'étonne que personne n'y ait pensé


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

Les bagarres ont déjà commencé ?


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> certains croyent encore que le travail est acquis apres les etudes


oui, mais ça fait plus de 20 ans que les jeunes ont été "élevés" dans ce culte: "fais des études, tu trouveras du boulot".
Donc hop !

Le CPE a mon sens, enfin les réactions qu'il engendre ne sont que le haut de l'iceberg... les jeunes sont un peu désabusé je trouve...
qui ne s'est pas entendu dire : "moi à ton âge, je travaillais déjà !!"... heu oui, certes... bredouille-t-on face à son grand-père à qui l'on tente désespérement d'expliquer les difficultés auxquelles on est confronté. Bref.

je m'interroge en fait : pourquoi dans les pays alentours, comme l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ce type de mesure a-t-il pu être mis en place sans que les jeunes ne se révoltent...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça en encombre les plannings des Prudhommes !



c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé: faut il que les gens le sachent.

Aucune boite ne veut aller aux prud'hommes. Elles préfèrent généralement "négocier". Certaines boites font le pari que l'employé n'ira pas au conflit, elles en profitent.

Il faut faire une belle lettre, bien tournée et généralement la négo s'ouvre. Magique!

Le mieux est de prendre un avocat qu'on va payer au %. Nettement plus excitant pour lui.


Pour revenir à ton commentaire sur "période d'essai". J'ai bien peur que si le salarié décide de quitter l'entreprise pendnant cette période, il ne soit pas automatiquement pris en charge par les ASSEDIC. A vérifier.

Je cois que nous sommes tous d'accord sur un point, c'est malheureux d'en arriver là. Je lisais un article ce matin qui disait que le problême était bien plus profond et que le CPE n'était qu'un épiphénomène. C'est un vaste "mal être"... Vaste sujet... triste pour les gamins en tous cas.


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais et moi j'aime pas les gens entre 30 ans et 40 ans .....



Pourtant sans eux, plus de sous pour les chômeurs ni pour les vieux....


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> je m'interroge en fait : pourquoi dans les pays alentours, comme l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ce type de mesure a-t-il pu être mis en place sans que les jeunes ne se révoltent...



Parce que, sans vouloir faire de politique ni rien, tout le monde sait bien que les Français sont des râleurs et des grévistes nés.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais ça fait plus de 20 ans que les jeunes ont été "élevés" dans ce culte: "fais des études, tu trouveras du boulot".
> Donc hop !
> 
> Le CPE a mon sens, enfin les réactions qu'il engendre ne sont que le haut de l'iceberg... les jeunes sont un peu désabusé je trouve...
> ...




Parce qu'on est en France , parce que le civisme en France on connaît pas


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Parce que la France est un pays de Veaux certes mais avant tout un pays de raleur.Et accessoirement l'inventeur de la Declaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme.

On va dire que gueuler dans les rues c'est dans les genes. 



_C'est peut etre une aussi une histoire de laxisme comme dirait les ricains vis a vis de la caffeine et des enfants..._


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> je m'interroge en fait : pourquoi dans les pays alentours, comme l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ce type de mesure a-t-il pu être mis en place sans que les jeunes ne se révoltent...




Parcequ'on bassine les jeunes à l'école à leur dire qu'on est le pays des droits de l'homme.
Il faudrait préciser aussi, qu'avec les droits il y a des devoirs....


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on est en France , parce que le civisme en France on connaît pas



Parce que pour toi les manifestations sont "inciviques" ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> je m'interroge en fait : pourquoi dans les pays alentours, comme l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ce type de mesure a-t-il pu être mis en place sans que les jeunes ne se révoltent...




Parce que les élections présidentielles n'étaient pas si proches....


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pour toi les manifestations sont "inciviques" ?




Les casseurs toussa... ca fait parti des manifestations et pas des étudiants


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la France est un pays de Veaux certes mais avant tout un pays de raleur.Et accessoirement l'inventeur de la Declaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme.
> 
> On va dire que gueuler dans les rues c'est dans les genes.
> 
> ...




je ne suis pas persuadé que les US soient forcément le modèle à suivre. Le taux de personnes vivant en dessous du seuil de pauvreté y est énorme.

Les pays scandinaves semblent avoir des pistes intéressantes; il est vrai que la taille de ces pay favorisent grandement la mobilité. Stokholm> Malmoe < 200 km


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que gueuler dans les rues c'est dans les genes.



Me voilà rassuré d'être génétiquement anormal !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les casseurs toussa... ca fait parti des manifestations et pas des étudiants


Nan, ça ne fait pas partie des manifestations. Rien à voir.
Juste des branleurs qui profitent de la première agitation pour faire des conneries


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on est en France , parce que le civisme en France on connaît pas



Ça dépend de quel point de vue tu te places  Les manifestants et les grévistes estiment faire preuve de civisme, justement.


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et la bedaine tendue par les riches aliments d'exception !


Merde j'ai laissé ma webcam allumée


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas persuadé que les US soient forcément le modèle à suivre. Le taux de personnes vivant en dessous du seuil de pauvreté y est énorme.
> 
> Les pays scandinaves semblent avoir des pistes intéressantes; il est vrai que la taille de ces pay favorisent grandement la mobilité. Stokholm> Malmoe < 200 km




Tout a fait ! On ne peut pas se projeter sur un mode de politique tel que les Etats Unis


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas persuadé que les US soient forcément le modèle à suivre. Le taux de personnes vivant en dessous du seuil de pauvreté y est énorme.
> 
> Les pays scandinaves semblent avoir des pistes intéressantes; il est vrai que la taille de ces pay favorisent grandement la mobilité. Stokholm> Malmoe < 200 km


J'ai jamais cité les US en exemple.Meme sous la torture.

La reussite des pays scandinaves tiens a certaines choses politiquement incorrectes.N'idealise pas trop quand meme.A propos question interessante: Pourquoi les pilotes d'Air France fesaient greve ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça ne fait pas partie des manifestations. Rien à voir.
> Juste des branleurs qui profitent de la première agitation pour faire des conneries



Je veux pas dire mais avant cela il n'y avait pas


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Parcequ'on bassine les jeunes à l'école à leur dire qu'on est le pays des droits de l'homme.
> Il faudrait préciser aussi, qu'avec les droits il y a des devoirs....



Ah oui... Les devoirs. Le truc qu'on fait en rentrant de l'école, c'est ça


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

C'était prévisible : ca commence a tourner en rond....


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

C'est clair que des casseurs y'en aura toujours. C'est comme les morpions.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bah on parle gonzesses ou CPE ici?
> Nan parce que si on parle gonzesses je veux bien rester.


bon...apparemment le choix est fait.........


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les casseurs toussa... ca fait parti des manifestations et pas des étudiants



Euh... pas pour moi, les manifestations sont quand même organisées par des citoyens qui exercent leur liberté d'expression, et les casseurs ne s'y rendent que parce que c'est là qu'il y a des gens.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce ne sont pas les manifestations qui ont fait les casseurs (ouh là, pas très clair ce que je dis là...).
La grande majorité des manifestants n'a rien à voir avec tout ça, et je trouve ça bien dommage qu'une bande de c*** décrédibilise totalement le discours des syndicat, des étudiants etc. On dirait d'ailleurs que beaucoup de gens font l'amalgame, et ça peut laisser fort inquiet pour les présidentielles (note pour moi-même : je ne citerai pas de nom, je ne ferai pas de politique -à copier 100 fois).


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que des casseurs y'en aura toujours. C'est comme les morpions.




Il n'y en avait pas en 68 , ils cassaient eux pour se faire entendre , ct une révolution


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça ne fait pas partie des manifestations. Rien à voir.
> Juste des *branleurs* qui profitent de la première agitation pour faire des conneries


J'ai quand même un soupçon d'admiration pour quelqu'un qui casse une vitrine avec sa teube


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Euh... pas pour moi, les manifestations sont quand même organisées par des citoyens qui exercent leur liberté d'expression, et les casseurs ne s'y rendent que parce que c'est là qu'il y a des gens.
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce ne sont pas les manifestations qui ont fait les casseurs (ouh là, pas très clair ce que je dis là...).
> La grande majorité des manifestants n'a rien à voir avec tout ça, et je trouve ça bien dommage qu'une bande de c*** décrédibilise totalement le discours des syndicat, des étudiants etc. On dirait d'ailleurs que beaucoup de gens font l'amalgame, et ça peut laisser fort inquiet pour les présidentielles (note pour moi-même : je ne citerai pas de nom, je ne ferai pas de politique -à copier 100 fois).




J'ai jamais dis que les casseurs faisaient parti des manifestants


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

C'est clair mon paternel m'en avait deja fait la remarque...
Mais bon a l'epoque les manifestants y aller au pavé...Donc...


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde sait bien que les Français sont des râleurs et des grévistes nés.





			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on est en France , parce que le civisme en France on connaît pas





			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la France est un pays de Veaux certes mais avant tout un pays de raleur.Et accessoirement l'inventeur de la Declaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme.





			
				jarhom a dit:
			
		

> Parcequ'on bassine les jeunes à l'école à leur dire qu'on est le pays des droits de l'homme.
> Il faudrait préciser aussi, qu'avec les droits il y a des devoirs....



c'est marrant comme les français eux-mêmes reprennent les stéréotypes qui circulent dans les autres pays...  
et si, la réponse était que les français ne veulent pas se résigner tout simplement... se résigner face à cette évolution vers la précarité qui semble inéluctable...
si la France était le dernier village qui résiste dans ce pays global qu'est devenu le monde...

alors oui, c'est certain que l'on passe pour des conservateurs qui s'accrochent aux branches d'une époque maintenant révolue, mais bon...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, sans vouloir faire de politique ni rien, tout le monde sait bien que les Français sont des râleurs et des grévistes nés.



Ceci dit, si on prend la peine de regarder les statistiques, on constate vite que le nombre de jours de grève cumulé a plutôt tendance à baisser depuis bien longtemps.

Accessoirement, croire que c'est en France que l'on fait le plus grève en Europe n'est pas forcément avoir raison : par exemple pour la période 91998-2002, des pays comme l'Espagne n'avaient pas de leçons à recevoir de la France  et les Danois ne se débrouillent pas mal non plus pour prendre des exemples très différents.

La forme de la grève, la manière dont elle arrive sont peut-être spécifiques à la France, le "poids" des grèves ne semble pas si évidemment "énorme". Ceux qui tomberont sur les stats de 1968 au milieu des autres ne doivent pas croire qu'il y a une erreur sur la position de la virgule  non, on n'est pas en 68


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas dire mais avant cela il n'y avait pas



CQFD  Mais enfin tu as dû manquer les actualités pendant les problèmes des banlieues


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève


ça alors!!! un collègue de classe sur MacG... :rateau::rateau::love::love:



_z'avez vu? ils ont locked mon premier topic :mouais:_


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était prévisible : ca commence a tourner en rond....




Ça y est, c'est la révolution ? !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en avait pas en 68 , ils cassaient eux pour se faire entendre , ct une révolution


Ah ouais ok...
Ben nan nan ya jamais eu de casseurs avant... 

(des sommets je vous dis, des sommets...)


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, c'est la révolution ? !



Non, mon bon monsieur Luc, le mouvement perpétuel, le mouvement perpétuel.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était prévisible : ca commence a tourner en rond....


Tu es sur le point de sortir ton Projet de Ban à Durée Déterminée ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était prévisible : ca commence a tourner en rond....


Alors que si on parlait gonzesses...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur le point de sortir ton Projet de Ban à Durée Déterminée ?


Sans période de préavis?!? 

C'est un scandale!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

En laissant de côté les arguments que l'on pourrait qualifier de "moraux" (c'est mal de maintenir des gens 2 ans dans l'incertitude pour les contre ou c'est mal de trop rigidifier l'embauche/licenciement parce que ça coule des petites boîtes tous les jours pour les pour), le CPE servirait-il à quelque chose ?

Cela créera-t-il vraiment des emplois en plus ?

J'ai l'impression que non.

En quoi un patron qui a un besoin mais qui hésite à embaucher pour x raisons le fera-t-il plus avec le CPE qu'avec une formule "classique" CDD et plus si affinité ?

de Villepin ne fait-il pas preuve d'immaturité politique en risquant le bras de fer pour une mesurette sans grands effets concrets ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En laissant de côté les arguments que l'on pourrait qualifier de "moraux" (c'est mal de maintenir des gens 2 ans dans l'incertitude pour les contre ou c'est mal de trop rigidifier l'embauche/licenciement parce que ça coule des petites boîtes tous les jours pour les pour), le CPE servirait-il à quelque chose ?
> 
> Cela créera-t-il vraiment des emplois en plus ?
> 
> ...


C'est peut-être le moment de changer de signature...


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant comme les français eux-mêmes reprennent les stéréotypes qui circulent dans les autres pays...
> et si, la réponse était que les français ne veulent pas se résigner tout simplement... se résigner face à cette évolution vers la précarité qui semble inéluctable...
> si la France était le dernier village qui résiste dans ce pays global qu'est devenu le monde...
> 
> alors oui, c'est certain que l'on passe pour des conservateurs qui s'accrochent aux branches d'une époque maintenant révolue, mais bon...



Astérix et Obélix !!   

Sinon, je ne pense pas qu'on soit les seuls, hein (à résister encore et toujours à l'envahisseur, excusez ma culture :rose: )... Je pense que les Français sont attachés à leurs acquis sociaux (ça paraît normal, hein), et que beaucoup de pays n'ont pas les acquis que nous avons.
Et comme on a été quand même été élevés, en effet, dans cette ambiance très revendicative (revendicatrice ? faut que j'aille faire un tour sur "améliorons notre français", moi ), on prend l'habitude de descendre dans la rue quand on est pas contents (c'est pas nouveau, comme attitude...  ).

Et en même temps, entre passer pour des conservateurs et des idéalistes qui ne suivent pas le mouvement économique actuel, ou perdre nos acquis sociaux... Chacun fait son choix.

_Bon, je sors là, parce que sinon je vais dire mes idées politiques   :rateau: _


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

ah mais non c'est certain, ils ne sont pas étudiants les casseurs !!! c'est la lie de la société limite hein !!
pas d'études, t'es d'la m*rde !!!

mais si les mecs qui viennent foutrent la m*rde dans les manif actuelles avaient des possibilités d'évolution dans leur vie, de vivre convenablement, et honnêtement, peut-être ne seraient-ils pas amenés à venir tout saccager.

ils n'ont pas de droit à la parole, alors quand les autres jeunes, qui eux sont un peu plus écoutés, montent au créneau, ben ils en profitent pour faire savoir que eux aussi ils voudraient du changement...
bordel, mais on ne nait pas casseur !!! 

enfin ce que j'en dis


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors que si on parlait gonzesses...



Pourtant les gonzesses, c'est une histoire de rond aussi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> CQFD  Mais enfin tu as dû manquer les actualités pendant les problèmes des banlieues





J'habite dans le 93 , je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## boddy (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En quoi un patron qui a un besoin mais qui hésite à embaucher pour x raisons le fera-t-il plus avec le CPE qu'avec une formule "classique" CDD et plus si affinité ?


Il va adorer le CPE : réduction des charges sociales immédiates


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant les gonzesses, c'est une histoire de rond aussi...


C'est juste.
C'est une histoire de rond, elles...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ah mais non c'est certain, ils ne sont pas étudiants les casseurs !!! c'est la lie de la société limite hein !!
> pas d'études, t'es d'la m*rde !!!
> 
> mais si les mecs qui viennent foutrent la m*rde dans les manif actuelles avaient des possibilités d'évolution dans leur vie, de vivre convenablement, et honnêtement, peut-être ne seraient-ils pas amenés à venir tout saccager.
> ...




Hippo , je sais qu'on ne naît pas casseur simplement quand tu sais que leur seul préoccupation dans " la " cité c'est d'etre dans le bas de l'immeuble a fumer du ch... quand bien même ce n'est pas parce que il y a marque " cite " sur le cv qu'ils ne vont pas réussir dans la vie si ils se bougent


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur le point de sortir ton Projet de Ban à Durée Déterminée ?



 le CPB...Contrat Premier Ban...excellent


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> de Villepin ne fait-il pas preuve d'immaturité politique en risquant le bras de fer pour une mesurette sans grands effets concrets ?



Politiquement parlant et économiquement aussi, c'est toujours plus avantageux pour son gouvernement qu'accorder à tous les moins de 26 qui ont des problèmes d'emploi le RMi... Parce que dans ce cas, équilibrer le budget deviendrait autrement plus compliqué...


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Hippo , je sais qu'on ne naît pas casseur simplement quand tu sais que *leur seul préoccupation dans " la " cité c'est d'etre dans le bas de l'immeuble a fumer du ch...* quand bien même ce n'est pas parce que il y a marque " cite " sur le cv qu'ils ne vont pas réussir dans la vie si ils se bougent



    Euh... faudrait ptêt pas généraliser, là, non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Euh... faudrait ptêt pas généraliser, là, non ?




Je ne généralise pas mais habitant le 93 , je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Qu'est ce que ça peut raconter comme connerie un jeune...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Nan, rien.




pfff.


----------



## dada didouda (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne généralise pas mais habitant le 93 , je sais de quoi je parle



ben c'est triste


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Bien voilà , je dis des choses reeles mais non je me fais taper dessus ..


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne généralise pas mais habitant le 93 , je sais de quoi je parle


les gens sûr d'eux même j'en vois plein le petit écran....... 



je vais lancer un fil : "c'estkoivot'typedefilles"!!....
ce sera plus rationnel....


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En laissant de côté les arguments que l'on pourrait qualifier de "moraux" (c'est mal de maintenir des gens 2 ans dans l'incertitude pour les contre ou c'est mal de trop rigidifier l'embauche/licenciement parce que ça coule des petites boîtes tous les jours pour les pour), le CPE servirait-il à quelque chose ?
> 
> Cela créera-t-il vraiment des emplois en plus ?
> 
> ...


c'est une bonne question, et l'attente d'une analyse sérieuse du CNE (notamment les _vraies_ créations d'emploi, pas celles qui auraient liées à la reprise de l'activité ou au changement de contrats, bref, en dehors des effets d'aubaine, ainsi que les conséquences sur les employés) aurait permis d'avoir un peu plus d'infos sur les conséquences de cette mesurette.

Le problème semble relativement simple - on est face à un orgueil totalement démesuré: le CPE sort de nulle part ;  se veut une mesure pour illuster "l'action dans le mouvement" d'un gouvernement qui cherche à occuper le terrain d'ici 2007 et montrer que lui, il sait "réformer" ; porte la marque Villepin sans aucune concertation préalable ; n'a pas de soutien de la part du MEDEF ; attire les reproches d'une partie de la majorité - y compris des partisans de Villepin ; mais Villepin est désormais dans une impasse totale, car il est allé trop loin:
- soit il laisse tomber le CPE, et c'est un désavoeu énorme;
- soit il reste droit dans ses bottes, et on court au cataclysme;

on peut certes penser qu'il y a un malaise français à ne pas changer quoique ce soit sans qu'il y ait  1 milliard de personnes dans la rue, mais sur ce coup là...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Hippo , je sais qu'on ne naît pas casseur simplement quand tu sais que leur seul préoccupation dans " la " cité c'est d'etre dans le bas de l'immeuble a fumer du ch... quand bien même ce n'est pas parce que il y a marque " cite " sur le cv qu'ils ne vont pas réussir dans la vie si ils se bougent


Tu as gagné la palme d'or. Mais je ne dis pas le titre du film.


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien voilà , je dis des choses reeles mais non je me fais taper dessus ..



Par des CRS ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien voilà , je dis des choses reeles mais non je me fais taper dessus ..


Non, tu dis des bêtises.
Allez, zou.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Non par vos remarques .


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Hippo , je sais qu'on ne naît pas casseur simplement quand tu sais que leur seul préoccupation dans " la " cité c'est d'etre dans le bas de l'immeuble a fumer du ch... quand bien même ce n'est pas parce que il y a marque " cite " sur le cv qu'ils ne vont pas réussir dans la vie si ils se bougent


mais attends quand même, ces mecs là, tu vas pas me dire qu'ils sont heureux de trainer toute la journée au bas des immeubles !!! tu vas pas me dire qu'ils n'envient pas les jeunes qui font des études !!
comment est-ce qu'on peut réussir à sortir la tête de l'eau, à se bouger, quand on a plus aucun espoir en rien ?? comment est-ce que c'est possible ?? ... avec, histoire de remettre une couche, fumer du chichon toute la journée pour s'évader de cette condition...
parmi les jeunes, se sont sans doute eux qui sont les plus désabusés.

pour autant, je ne cautionne pas leurs actes dans les manif actuelles


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Les premiers chiffres des manifs sont impressionnants ! Si le gouvernement ne fait pas un geste c'est un appel à l'insurrection !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> mais attends quand même, ces mecs là, tu vas pas me dire qu'ils sont heureux de trainer toute la journée au bas des immeubles !!! tu vas pas me dire qu'ils n'envient pas les jeunes qui font des études !!
> comment est-ce qu'on peut réussir à sortir la tête de l'eau, à se bouger, quand on a plus aucun espoir en rien ?? comment est-ce que c'est possible ?? ... avec, histoire de remettre une couche, fumer du chichon toute la journée pour s'évader de cette condition...
> parmi les jeunes, se sont sans doute eux qui sont les désabusés.
> 
> pour autant, je ne cautionne pas leurs actes dans les manif actuelles




Si tu veux en discuter ca se fera par mp sinon je vais encore me faire " taper " dessus sur ce fil


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

beh moi, ils ont clos mon premier topic (sic)

Mais bon, pour en revenir à ce sujet assez épineux... je remarque juste qu'il pleut des cordes dehors


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les gens sûr d'eux même j'en vois plein le petit écran.......



Ben oui, c'est comme ça qu'il faut être maintenant : dynamique, sûr de soi, motivé, autonome,  etc.


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Les premiers chiffres des manifs sont impressionnants ! Si le gouvernement ne fait pas un geste c'est un appel à l'insurrection !



ça va relancer l'économie parallèle de la revente du portable, ça


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux en discuter ca se fera par mp sinon je vais encore me faire " taper " dessus sur ce fil




Tu as tous les symptômes du jeune :

- Il a toujours raison
- On lui tape dessus
- il est incompris

ça passe avec l'age


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non par vos remarques .


Manque un verbe, là, non?

:mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as gagné la palme d'or. Mais je ne dis pas le titre du film.


la cité de la peur ??  



PS. _16:33 : 18 membres suivent la discussion_.... y'a un monde sur ce fil !!! même devant son écran, on fait manif finalement


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tous les symptômes du jeune :
> 
> - Il a toujours raison
> - On lui tape dessus
> ...





En tout cas toi l'age con , t'es resté


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Politiquement parlant et économiquement aussi, c'est toujours plus avantageux pour son gouvernement qu'accorder à tous les moins de 26 qui ont des problèmes d'emploi le RMi... Parce que dans ce cas, équilibrer le budget deviendrait autrement plus compliqué...


Bien sûr.
Mais je ne pense pas que le gouvernement aie jamais pensé étendre le RMI aux moins de 26 ans...

Politiquement parlant, si dans un an, on se souvient du premier ministre comme du "nuque raide" qui a refusé d'enlever un CPE ayant depuis créé très peu d'emploi*, je ne suis pas certain que cela soit plus bénéfique pour lui que de n'avoir rien fait pour les moins de 26 ans...

de Villepin est quand même le conseiller qui a persuadé Chirac de dissoudre l'assemblée en 95...
Je serais de son camp, je me méfierais lorsquele bonhome s'acroche à une idée.

A moins qu'il travaille en sous-main pour N. Sarkozy qui, si je ne me trompe, est plus sur la position du MEDEF d'un "contrat unique" pour tous qui serait un mix CPE/CDD/CDI

Qui sait ?


* Je me base bien sûr sur une impression personnelle que le CPE ne créera pas d'emploi (du moins, pas significativement) - mais je ne suis ni sociologue ni économiste, je peux me fourrer le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Oh pis merde.
Je dis rien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oh pis merde.
> Je dis rien


Tu me prends les mots de la bouche. 



_Et c'est pas une perche! _


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas toi l'age con , t'es resté


Oui, d'ailleurs je fume des joints, par contre je squatte plus en bas de chez moi y a des travaux.


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs je fume des joints, par contre je squatte plus en bas de chez moi y a des travaux.



Voilà, c'est scientifiquement prouvé ! Fumer des cigarettes interdites, eh bin ça rend con, euh jeune


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oh pis merde.
> Je dis rien


..."rien faire et laisser braire" !!....


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est scientifiquement prouvé ! Fumer des cigarettes interdites, eh bin ça rend con, euh jeune



Ah mais non, j'étais déjà con avant... heu jeune.


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis t'es mieux au chaud avec le câble et ton gros chat angora !
> (C'est une chatte ? J'ai pas demandé la dernière fois en me vautrant sur ton lit pour lui faire des gratouillis sous le ventre !)
> 
> :love:



Heu c'est un mâle :rateau:

Par contre sur le lit c'était pas mon chat... tu m'inquiètes là... :rose::rateau:


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est un mâle :rateau:
> 
> Par contre sur le lit c'était pas mon chat... tu m'inquiètes là... :rose::rateau:



Ca devait être jojo, le tamanoir, non ?


----------



## dada didouda (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> A moins qu'*il travaille en sous-main pour N. Sarkozy* qui, si je ne me trompe, est plus sur la position du MEDEF d'un "contrat unique" pour tous qui serait un mix CPE/CDD/CDI
> 
> Qui sait ?



je crois que ponkhead tient un début d'explication


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Chez nous, ils ont instauré le CPE il y a 7 ans mais comme il n'y a toujours aucune statistiques de publiées (ont-elles été faites d'ailleurs?), on ne connaît pas l'impact sur les chiffres du chômage&#8230; Tout ce que l'on sait c'est que les patrons utilisent de moins en moins ce type de contrats&#8230; Problèmes de recrutement?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

St John: arrêtes de fumer ou prends de la bonne. Dans la cité en face elle est pas mal :love:

En tous cas, ce fil agite en nous un bon débat d'idées.


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

aaaahhh le thème du complot... vaste sujet !!
il fait tourner le monde... depuis des siècles...

effectivement, une éventualité à ne pas écarter dans ce qui nous occupe ici


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ponkhead tient un début d'explication



bien sûr que c'est ça, même si à mon avis, c'est plutôt à ses dépends que Villepin travaille en sous main


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ponkhead tient un début d'explication


hé hé.

Plus sérieusement, j'ai l'impression parfois de revoir Juppé, bien raide dans ses bottes et accroché à sa réforme comme le coquillage au rocher.

Dans 10 ans, de Villepin donnera des cours au Canada, Chirac se dorera au soleil on ne sait où, Sarkozy en sera à son deuxième mandat tandis que, déçu, le compagnon de la chanson Jospin abandonnera la politique pour la sixième fois...
Et les jeunes seront dans la rue pendant que leurs aînés iront de leur "Au moins, de notre temps, en 2006, on avait un but, une cause, des idéaux. Aujourd'hui, tous ces fumeurs de oinj... quelle honte"


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr que c'est ça, même si à mon avis, c'est plutôt à ses dépends que Villepin travaille en sous main


dommage, de Villepin avait quand même plus de "panache" (s'entend physiquement) pour passer pour le héros de service...
Livre d'histoire en 2100: S*** : ministre qui sauva la voeuve et l'orphelin.... _ah non m*rde c'est pas la bonne fin.... heu... _qui sauva la Nation du courroux de ses propres enfants :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Heu si, y m' semble : une grosse boule de poils avec une langue râpeuse et les oreilles pointues qui se roulait sur le lit pendant que tu parlais avec mado en montrant ta collection de Mac et tes sacs à main... ?_



Hum :rateau: je tiens à préciser qu'il s'agit des sacs à main de ma femme...hum :rateau: et que moi je bosse dans les sacs à main...hum...:rateau:... c'est juste pour préciser...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> dommage, de Villepin avait quand même plus de "panache" (s'entend physiquement) pour passer pour le héros de service...
> Livre d'histoire en 2100: S*** : ministre qui sauva la voeuve et l'orphelin.... _ah non m*rde c'est pas la bonne fin.... heu... _qui sauva la Nation du courroux de ses propres enfants :rateau:



rectif.
qui sauva la Nation du courroucoucou  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr.
> Mais je ne pense pas que le gouvernement aie jamais pensé étendre le RMI aux moins de 26 ans...



Difficile à dire à moins d'avoir un espoin dans la place...  



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> A moins qu'il travaille en sous-main pour N. Sarkozy qui, si je ne me trompe, est plus sur la position du MEDEF d'un "contrat unique" pour tous qui serait un mix CPE/CDD/CDI
> 
> Qui sait ?



Il a récemment déclaré entre autre, être partisan d'un dialogue avec les partenaires sociaux... De là à se déclarer le plus socialiste des hommes politiques de droite pour 2007, pourquoi pas ! 

Pour ce qui est de ton pronostic, au vu de ce qui se passe en Espagne, de ce qui se passe avec le CNE (les chiffres changent suivant s'ils sont annoncés par l'opposition ou la majorité), on peut estimer que les probabilités pour qu'en France ce type de contrat crée réellement de l'emploi et mette fin à la précarité galopante est pour le moins faible.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> rectif.
> qui sauva la Nation du courroucoucou



Roploplo?


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

aparté : StJohnPerse, j'ai vécu en banlieue pendant 25 ans... Merci j'ai donné...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> aparté : StJohnPerse, j'ai vécu en banlieue pendant 25 ans... Merci j'ai donné...


Chut, il était parti.


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

meuh non !! pas roploplo !!



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> rectif.
> qui sauva la Nation du courroucoucou  :rateau:


[Mode Mariachis ON].... Palomahaha... coucouroucoucouuuuuuu.... no llores[Mode Mariachis OFF] :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cette tentative de divination politique ne manque pas de maestria dans le genre sinistre désenchanté !
> 
> :love:


Et encore, par charité, je n'ai pas mentionné Marie-Georges Buffet tentant de faire passer le 0.8% du PC aux dernières présidentielles pour le signe du début d'un frémissement de réveil des classes laborieuses dans l'aube du jour du grand soir qui s'en iront le front illuminé et le cheveux au vent se battre pour des lendemains qui chantent l'internationnale.

Ah si, je l'ai fait.

Je suis cruel.
Hin hin hin


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je suis cruel.
> Hin hin hin



Moi je t'aime comme ça!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

si j'ai bien entendu sur France info:
200 000 emplois net auraient été créé en cne et cela n'aurait pas eu d'influence sur le marché de l'emploi (remplacement de CDI en CNE). La source citée était l'observatoire national de l'emploi.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

Alors les fainéasses, ça bosse dure ?  
Vive la France ! Vive le monde libre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors les fainéasses, ça bosse dure ?


 
Comme un malade...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors les fainéasses, ça bosse dure ?
> Vive la France ! Vive le monde libre.


P¨tain, c'est de la provocation de bas-étage!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> P¨tain, c'est de la provocation de bas-étage!!!!



non de belgique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> P¨tain, c'est de la provocation de bas-étage!!!!


Et on a bien compris que le jeune en bas étage (voir au rez-de-chaussée) il zone et il fume des oinj.

C'est mal.

Foguenne, tu finiras au bagne !


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien entendu sur France info:
> 200 000 emplois net auraient été créé en cne et cela n'aurait pas eu d'influence sur le marché de l'emploi (remplacement de CDI en CNE). La source citée était l'observatoire national de l'emploi.




sauf que créations nettes de CPE ne veut pas dire que ces contrats n'auraient pas été signés en CDD ou CDI quoiqu'il advienne, et que l'analyse doit être mise en relation avec la conjoncture économique

voir par là pour une analyse ex ante (avec toutes les précautions liées à ce type d'exercice) des conséquences du CNE. En substance, faible retombée sur le niveau de chomage, création de 70 000 emplois nets, induit une rotation artificielle des emplois, précarisation et perte de bien être pour les employés.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Il travaille pas au luxembourg , Paul ?


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il travaille pas au luxembourg , Paul ?



evasion fiscale, ouais


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il travaille pas au luxembourg , Paul ?



C'est surtout l'argent qui travaille au Luxembourg.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sauf que créations nettes de CPE ne veut pas dire que ces contrats n'auraient pas été signés en CDD ou CDI quoiqu'il advienne, et que l'analyse doit être mise en relation avec la conjoncture économique
> 
> voir par là pour une analyse ex ante (avec toutes les précautions liées à ce type d'exercice) des conséquences du CNE. En substance, faible retombée sur le niveau de chomage, création de 70 000 emplois nets, induit une rotation artificielle des emplois, précarisation et perte de bien être pour les employés.



c'est aussi mon avis.:rose: Comme je citais une source, j'ai repris de facto la dite source.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il travaille pas au luxembourg , Paul ?



Oui et quand on fait grève, on colle une petite étiquette sur notre tenue de travail: "en grève" et on ne se compte pas les heures sup. 

C'est marrant, nos employeurs aiment bien nos grèves.


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui et quand on fait grève, on colle une petite étiquette sur notre tenue de travail: "Infirmier en grève" et on ne se compte pas les heures sup.
> 
> C'est marrant, nos employeurs aiment bien nos grèves.



c'est le cas ici aussi pour un certain nombre de profession, dont les médecins, par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui et quand on fait grève, on colle une petite étiquette sur notre tenue de travail: "en grève" et on ne se compte pas les heures sup.
> 
> C'est marrant, nos employeurs aiment bien nos grèves.



Bon, tu viens en France, t'es embauché dans les transports en communs.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout l'argent qui travaille au Luxembourg.



On est pas à 35h00 mais à 41 minimum.  alors je t'assure qu'il n'y a pas que l'argent qui bosse.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui et quand on fait grève, on colle une petite étiquette sur notre tenue de travail: "en grève" et on ne se compte pas les heures sup.
> 
> C'est marrant, nos employeurs aiment bien nos grèves.




A la manière japonaise


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

il est bien connu qu'en France tout le monde fout rien (surtout les autres en fait)


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On est pas à 35h00 mais à 41 minimum.  alors je t'assure qu'il n'y a pas que l'argent qui bosse.



Qu'on se rassure, en France non plus on est pas à 35h00. en tout cas pas ceux qui veulent réussir à placer de l'argent au Luxembourg


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on se rassure, en France non plus on est pas à 35h00. en tout cas pas ceux qui veulent réussir à placer de l'argent au Luxembourg


ah ben moi je suis passé aux 24 heures et je m'en sors très bien


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On est pas à 35h00 mais à *41 minimum*.  alors je t'assure qu'il n'y a pas que l'argent qui bosse.


Vous aussi ??? c'est pour ça que les français se moquent de nous aussi ??


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

*lingerie !!!!*.......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> lingerie !!!!.......:rateau: :rateau:


Grillé...


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

Que t'es lent Bobby


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous aussi ??? c'est pour ça que les français se moquent de nous aussi ??


Oui.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *lingerie !!!!*.......:rateau: :rateau:



2° 


merci




heu, désolé:rose:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous aussi ??? c'est pour ça que les français se moquent de nous aussi ??



C'est clair, combien de fois en vacance en France n'ais-je pas eu à subir "hé, le naze, vous n'êtes pas aux 35h00 et en plus tes belges, ça vaut une double peine.   "


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as l'air à point pour parler des fonctionnaires.
> Tu commences ?
> 
> 
> ...



On pourrait peut être fusionner les deux sujets, mais vu le physique de l'hôtesse d'accueil du centre des impôts près de chez moi, je préfère pas imaginer sa lingerie...


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, combien de fois en vacance en France n'ais-je pas eu à subir "hé, le naze, vous n'êtes pas aux 35h00 et en plus tes belges, ça vaut une double peine.   "


Je commence à comprendre pourquoi mes ancêtres ont quitté la Belgique pour la France...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait peut être fusionner les deux sujets, mais vu le physique de l'hôtesse d'accueil du centre des impôts près de chez moi, je préfère pas imaginer sa lingerie...




je dépense, je dépense. Vbull me dit que j'ai plus rien. Radin :love:


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

Apparemment c'est raté


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Des fonctionnaires portant de la lingerie ?

Ah l'employée de bureau, ne portant sous ses vêtements sévères que dentelles fines et broderies afriolantes et ne tournant sous son crâne, derrière la mine revêche et le regard assassin qu'elle vous lance, que pensées concupiscentes, stupre et ébats voluptueux...

Et que dire de la contrôleuse RATP en string / combi de cuir noir sous son horreur verte qui ne rêve en vous verbalisant que fouet, menottes et chevauchées sauvages...

Ah les fonctionnaires en lingerie..............


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

je pense que ce fil part en chaussette :rateau: en tout cas je dis vive les vacances forcée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ce fil part en chaussette :rateau: en tout cas je dis vive les vacances forcée


Jojo? StjohnPerse t'appelle. Tu veux pas le rejoindre?


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Jojo? StjohnPerse t'appelle. Tu veux pas le rejoindre?



Je croyais que tu ne me parlais plus  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Des fonctionnaires portant de la lingerie ?
> 
> Ah l'employée de bureau, ne portant sous ses vêtements sévères que dentelles fines et broderies afriolantes et ne tournant sous son crâne, derrière la mine revêche et le regard assassin qu'elle vous lance, que pensées concupiscentes, stupre et ébats voluptueux...
> 
> ...


Heu ça reste du fantasme ça... Parce que si la nana à un physique de rêve, je crois pas qu'elle fini contrôleuse RATP... ou alors elle est conne comme une queue de pelle...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

_Note pour moi-même : Relire mes notes de la veille. _


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à comprendre pourquoi mes ancêtres ont quitté la Belgique pour la France...


C'est petit comme alèm ça, cette remarque


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Jojo? StjohnPerse t'appelle. Tu veux pas le rejoindre?


C'était un exemple d'humour drole.


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Note pour moi-même : Relire mes notes de la veille. _




Vu comme tu flood , tu en auras pour toutes ta journée MDR


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit comme alèm ça, cette remarque



Non en fait c'est parcequ'on a pas voulu d'eux en Suisse 

Et pis alèm est grand... en largeur...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu ça reste du fantasme ça... Parce que si la nana à un physique de rêve, je crois pas qu'elle fini contrôleuse RATP... ou alors elle est conne comme une queue de pelle...




:afraid: :afraid:  ...... no comment ......


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le défaut d'habiter a Paris et d'être à la Sorbonne , vu que Mr Villepin ne veut retirer le contrat , c reparti pour une nouvelle semaine de grève



Tu étudies quoi à la Sorbonne ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Histoire


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

selon l'AFP....

_"CPE: heurts entre jeunes et forces de l'ordre à Rouen
28-03 
17:05:53  Des heurts ont opposé mardi après-midi quelques centaines de jeunes aux forces de l'ordre dans le centre de Rouen à l'issue de la manifestation anti-CPE qui a réuni, dans le calme, de 18.000 personnes selon la police à 40.000 selon les manifestants, a constaté un journaliste de l'AFP.

Les CRS tentaient de disperser les jeunes en utilisant des gaz lacrymogènes.

Des vitrines de magasins ont été brisées dans le centre historique de la ville et une vingtaine de personnes interpellées, selon la police.

Dans la matinée, la manifestation avait réuni bien plus de monde que le 18 mars, où la police avait recensé 8.000 personnes et la CGT 20.000."_

© AFP.


j'entends toujours les sirènes de police....


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Que veux tu il y'a toujours (malheureusement) des casseurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid:  ...... no comment ......



Jahrom aime bien jouer la provoc il ne faut pas le soutenir comme ça !   D'ailleurs, s'il y réfléchit, il va vite s'apercevoir qu'une queue de pelle ça ressemble vaguement à un manche, l'un dans l'autre et partant du principe qu'on voit rarement la poutre dans son propre oeil, mais la paille dans celle du voisin, ça laisse de la marge pour voir la situation sous l'angle approprié    :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu il y'a toujours (malheureusement) des casseurs


en l'occurence, il s'agit ici d'étudiants qui ont entamé une seconde marche après celle de ce matin....
et qui se sont fait charger direct par les CRS....
je sentais les lacrymos de chez moi et tout de suite, là, il y a un hélicoptère de la gendarmerie qui fait des ronds au dessus de la ville....

s'il y a eu des casseurs, il n'ont pas dû être nombreux....


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom aime bien jouer la provoc il ne faut pas le soutenir comme ça !   D'ailleurs, s'il y réfléchit, il va vite s'apercevoir qu'une queue de pelle ça ressemble vaguement à un manche, l'un dans l'autre et partant du principe qu'on voit rarement la poutre dans son propre oeil, mais la paille dans celle du voisin, ça laisse de la marge pour voir la situation sous l'angle approprié    :love:



Merde je suis grillé


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

Double post pardon


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

> Des groupes de policiers en civil, certains masqués, ont procédé à des interpellations particulièrement musclées au coeur de la foule. Les CRS ont également interpellé plusieurs personnes lors de leurs charges.
> 
> Outre des groupes de jeunes venus en découdre contre les forces de l'ordre, des bandes de casseurs venus de banlieue ont agressé plusieurs lycéens sur le terre-plein central, place de la République, pour leur voler téléphones portables, sacs à dos et argent, tombant à plusieurs sur un manifestant avant de le rouer de coups de pied à terre.
> 
> ...



et bien ça rigole pas


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2006)

Bah non, je crois même qu'ils ont détourné le camion d'UPS qui devait me livrer une machine aujourd'hui


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *lingerie !!!!*.......:rateau: :rateau:




il ne vous aura pas échappé que le magasin pris d'assaut à Répu était un magasin de lingerie


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il ne vous aura pas échappé que le magasin pris d'assaut à Répu était un magasin de lingerie


Je les vois d'ici les casseurs, avec des strings en dentelle sur le nez pour se cacher


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je les vois d'ici les casseurs, avec des strings en dentelle sur le nez pour se cacher



faites l'amour pas le cpe


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2006)

Ben, le pacs c'st un peu comme le cpe : on vire l'autre quand on veut et sans préavis non ? 
Quoique là ils ont réduit la période d'essai pour la déclaration d'impots


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il ne vous aura pas échappé que le magasin pris d'assaut à Répu était un magasin de lingerie



Et des bouteilles de bières vides...la classe...de toute façon les CRS boivent pas pendant le service :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben, le pacs c'st un peu comme le cpe : on vire l'autre quand on veut et sans préavis non ?
> Quoique là ils ont réduit la période d'essai pour la déclaration d'impots



euh quelles sont les modalités pour virer son concubin pacsé ? voila la réponse et surtout en générale la jurisprudence est assez généreuse avec le concubins délaissé!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

2000 posts et même pas foutu de redimensionner une image...


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 2000 posts et même pas foutu de redimensionner une image...



Réfléchie sinon ça serai illisible!!!


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> euh quelles sont les modalités pour virer son concubin pacsé ? voila la réponse et surtout en générale la jurisprudence est assez généreuse avec le concubins délaissé!!!


Oh vache... le cpe c'est plus simple. Villepin avait raison...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchie sinon ça serai illisible!!!


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



C'est illisible.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

BloodyBastard!


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



Je trouve ça moins plaisant  a lire  et ça m'oblige a m'approcher de l'écran!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> BloodyBastard!


Ah mais attention!
C'est pas parce que t'as tort que Link a raison!


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais attention!
> C'est pas parce que t'as tort que Link a raison!




Mon finder vient de planté enfin mon dock!!!! mais j'ai raison ce coup-ci


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Faut dire Link que question CPE t'es au jus avec tes ban


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire Link que question CPE t'es au jus avec tes ban




ça va, je me fais plus bannir maintenant


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ça va, je me fais plus bannir maintenant


Backcaaaaaaaaat!!!
Ya Jojo y fait rien qu'à se foutre de ta gueule!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Backcaaaaaaaaat!!!
> Ya Jojo y fait rien qu'à se foutre de ta gueule!!


Attends, je vais le chercher.


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Backcaaaaaaaaat!!!
> Ya Jojo y fait rien qu'à se foutre de ta gueule!!



Ah non je ne te permet de dire des betises


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Backcaaaaaaaaat!!!
> Ya Jojo y fait rien qu'à se foutre de ta gueule!!


 calme toi marc-o!!!    mdr!


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2006)

Bon, comme on en est à 7 pages (oui je suis maso j'affiche par tranches de 40 contributions) et LARGEMENT hors-sujet. _Pour tout vous dire, je souhaitais renommer ce fil &#8220;promenades sou sla grève" afin d'être sûr que ça dévie pas trop. _Je vais m'amuser à effacer tous les messages "à côté" pour voir


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme on en est à 7 pages (oui je suis maso j'affiche par tranches de 40 contributions) et LARGEMENT hors-sujet. _Pour tout vous dire, je souhaitais renommer ce fil promenades sou sla grève" afin d'être sûr que ça dévie pas trop. _Je vais m'amuser à effacer tous les messages "à côté" pour voir




Je vois pas le rapport avec le CPE ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Il paraît que les pavés recommencent à voler... Les futurs ministres s'amusent...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

au jt de f2, il ya eu de la bagarre dans les manifs!!:afraid: :affraid: :hosto: :casse: :modo:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> au jt de f2, il ya eu de la bagarre dans les manifs!!:afraid: :affraid: :hosto: :casse: :modo:


V'lààààà l'fayot lui!
Il poste dans le sujet juste pour que son post soit pas effacé hé!! 



(Ok je sors.)


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> V'lààààà l'fayot lui!
> Il poste dans le sujet juste pour que son post soit pas effacé hé!!
> 
> 
> ...



'tain!! va finir écchymosé en fin de manif celui-ci!!!:rateau: 
d'abord , c'est moi qu'ai lancé le sujet 
et puis, c'est vrai que j'ai vu les bastons au jt ... ça secoue!!!pas top top ma belle journée vue au jt ...
je pense que par ici , ya pas eu de grabuge de ce genre .. mais bon ...  
 je sens qu'on va pas encore avoir une bonne image à l'international


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va pas encore avoir une bonne image à l'international


vi, mais nous au moins, on se met sur la gueule, mais ENTRE nous... on a le droit quand même !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Si seulement...


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement...


oui ...enfin je sais bien qu'on ne fait pas que se mettre sur la trogne ENTRE nous, parfois chez d'autres aussi... mais disons que ce que "l'international" va penser de ce qui se passe en ce moment ici, je sais pas si c'est l'important dans cette histoire


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> oui ...enfin je sais bien qu'on ne fait pas que se mettre sur la trogne ENTRE nous, parfois chez d'autres aussi... mais disons que ce que "l'international" va penser de ce qui se passe en ce moment ici, je sais pas si c'est l'important dans cette histoire


pas forcement important pour le cpe .. mais pour les bagarres en plus de celles de novembre ... c'est pas bon pour le tourisme ma bonne dame  et puis c'est vrai que l'on parle beaucoup de la france sous cet angle ces derniers temps quand on parle avec des gens qui sont en amerique du nord , centrale ou du sud par exemple


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas forcemet important pour le cpe .. mais pour les bagarres en plus de celles de novembre ... c'est pas bon pour le tourisme ma bonne dame  et puis c'est vrai que l'on parle beaucoup de la france sous cet angle ces derniers temps quand on parle avec des gens qui sont en amerique du nord , centrale ou du sud par exemple


oui, c'est sûr que pour le tourisme, ça va pas aider, je te l'accorde...
ah mais les bagarres, moi je dis (même si je cautionne pas du tout ce que les casseurs font !!!) faut pas venir se plaindre...


----------



## dada didouda (28 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va pas encore avoir une bonne image à l'international



Journée qualifiée de "day of violence" par skynews, chaine anglaise. Enfin, ils ont beaucoup insistés sur ça en fait, repassant en boucle les bons moments chocs  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Les ricains oups anglais aiment quand ca saigne.


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Non en fait c'est des images minimales et focalisées pour fournir une info minimale et focalisée.


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Non juste a croire que le modèle français est sur le déclin et que seul leur modèle est viable !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Franchement ? Je trouve qu'ils ne sont vraiment pas loin d'avoir raison. En tout cas sur la première partie de la proposition... et ça ne date pas d'hier.


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Franchement ? Je trouve qu'ils ne sont vraiment pas loin d'avoir raison. En tout cas sur la première partie de la proposition... et ça ne date pas d'hier.




Suis d'accord ce qu'il faut c'est une reforme en profondeur de nos institutions , comme l'a fait de Gaulle en 1958!!


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2006)

_*bonsoir tout le monde, la journée est officiellement terminée&#8230; demain y'a RER (ou TER) *_


----------

